# BX2450 - Schlieren beim scrollen



## Ozo80 (27. Dezember 2010)

Wollte mal die Leute die den Samsung BX2450 besitzen fragen ob bei ihnen auch die Schrift im Browser beim scrollen so ne art Schatten nachzieht, teilweise rötlich?

Ist jedoch nur sichtbar wenn man den Scrollbalken langsam nach unten zieht oder wie ich Smoothscroll oder ähnliches installiert hat. Lese nämlich während ich langsam nach unten scrolle und da ist dieser Effekt schon ziemlich nervig.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Dezember 2010)

Was hast du bei Reaktionszeit eingestellt? Du darfst maximal auf schneller schallten also nicht die höchste Stufe benutzen. Die ist nur für Filme gedacht.


----------



## Ozo80 (27. Dezember 2010)

Puuh... Danke! 

Dachte nämlich schon es wäre durch die "Übertaktung", welche ja gar keine ist, da die Spezifikationen des Monitors bis 75Hz gehen, entstanden.

Jedenfalls sind die Schlieren jetzt verschwunden. Komisch nur das ich eigentlich dachte ich hätte es schon mit normal ausprobiert.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Dezember 2010)

Du kannst auch schneller einstellen aber schnellste nur bei Filmen wie BlueRay nicht bei Grafiken oder Text. Das ist so ne Art Übertaktung des Monitors, wenn du ihn auf normal stehen hast dann hat er die 2ms bei Grau Tönen wohl gemerkt. Das ist auch einer der Gründe warum er bei Gamern so beliebt ist und auch bei den World Cyber Games in benutzung war. Super schnelle EgoShoter laufen auf ihn ohne Probleme und auch extrem schnelle Filmszenen meistert er mit Links.


----------



## Ozo80 (27. Dezember 2010)

Hatte ihn eh auf "schneller". 

Hab übrigens mit nem Samsung-Mitarbeiter telefoniert der mir versicherte ich könne ihn auf 70Hz laufen lassen. Hab ich auch in deinem anderen Thread nochmal geschrieben um den Leuten die Angst zu nehmen, vielleicht ergänzt du´s nochmal in deinem ersten Post.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Dezember 2010)

Super danke für die Info werde ich doch mal gleich machen.


----------

